# Is a white residue around my horses anus something to be concerned about?



## Camanche18 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a 10 year old kiger mustang and I've noticed that he gets this weird white goo around his anus, underside of tail bone, and the crease of his cheeks. I clean it up almost everyday and then it comes right back the next day, he doesn't rub his tail either so it doesn't make him itchy. Any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

white goo .. is it Puss ? is it cheesy ? is it from riding and sweating? is it only on the skin or is it on the hair also ? is there any 'goo' in his manure ?


----------



## Camanche18 (Nov 24, 2012)

He gets it weather I ride or not so I don't think it's sweat and I can't see any white in is manure. Just on his skin and its not like puss or cheese, more like that sticky clear stuff on packages, I think it's usually starting to dry or crust when I get to it but the other day I had to pull the stringy part out of his anus( not much came out like only in there by a thread)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

is it worms? maybe you should call a Vet.


----------



## Camanche18 (Nov 24, 2012)

He gets his wormer on schedule, and I will if it doesn't let up or if I can't get any ideas on what it could be.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i have seen like a whitish film on manure on colic , and if I had to pull something like that out of my horses anus, i would have the Vet out.
There are diff types of worms, and if its a strongyle , it takes fenbendazole to kill those if they are encased. You need to rotate your dewormer.


----------



## Camanche18 (Nov 24, 2012)

I do rotate his wormer, nothing visible in his manure but I will be asking my vet about that type of worm.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like normal mucus discharge (the "lubricant" to get the poop out).

If he is eating, pooping normal poop and so forth.. I would just make sure he has adequate water intake since he is likely increasing his hay intake due to it being winter.If there is snow where you are, don't expect him to eat snow for his water intake (you probably are not doing this but you would be surprised the number of people who DO think a horse can eat snow in winter and does not need water so I lay that out there more for other readers!). 

Take his temperature, take his pulse (you can feel it under his jaw) and watch his resting respirations. If all that is normal, then this is also likely normal.


----------



## Camanche18 (Nov 24, 2012)

No snow here, and he's stabled, his water intake is still good and I will take his temp. Thank you


----------

